# Advice on wall or ceiling speaker mounting



## cwsanfor (Aug 8, 2013)

I'm going to mount three Andrew Jones Pioneers surrounds (9# each, SP-BS22-LR). I was going to abandon my existing ceiling mounts (similar to Sanus Italia or Peerless Paramounts, so as to avoid putting a wood screw in the speakers.

I ordered and received both Pinpoint AM-40's side-clamping mounts, which would certainly work, and look nice, and a pair of glass shelves from Monoprice, which would not allow downward tilting.

I have since decided that I'd like to retain use of my current mounts, because I like them, worrying about a wood screw or two is silly, I'd end up with these unused mounts in the ceiling, this is a plaster wall 1930's house and I dread mounting anything, etc. I plan to use a safety wire since I am at the upper weight rating of the mounts, but they were solidly mounted to joists by my handyman, and I think you could do chinups on them (I had the center rear fall once right between my wife and I on the bed, and this was Not Good. The fall was not due to a mount failure, but my failure to adequately tighten the allen screw that clamps the female end of the mount to the male bracket tube thingie on the speaker). I do not want to rob the old speakers of the bracket, because I have them sold, and see note below about me being a mechanical idiot.

So my silly little questions (which I've Googled) are these:

1) The current mounts attach to a standard bracket, which came with the old speakers. Where can I find these brackets alone? I've searched several sites, but apparently not using the correct key word. As far as fashioning something DIY, assume that I am an idiot without tools, motivation, skills or time.

2) About putting wood screws in the speakers: I can handle this. Any suggestions as to length or type of screw, or an alternative method? I would and may ask Pioneer, but I'm pretty sure their reply would be outside my time window (I have several firm equipment return dates, and a wife who has expressed a preference that this project be concluded real soon now), and be something like "If we wanted this wall-mounted we would have shipped it that way and you will void your warranty and die".

Thanks in advance.


----------



## pddufrene (Mar 14, 2013)

I have the same speakers you bought. I also have those same mounts which I had my Bose satellite speakers mounted from. I would not suggest using those mounts for the pioneer speakers they are way to heavy. I bought these from Amazon check them out:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B000X9O8SI


----------



## cwsanfor (Aug 8, 2013)

Yeah, upon reflection, you are bound to be right. I have a pair of PinPoint AM40's I'll use. I just assembled them, and there's a world of difference between them and the plastic Monoprices.


----------



## pddufrene (Mar 14, 2013)

cwsanfor said:


> Yeah, upon reflection, you are bound to be right. I have a pair of PinPoint AM40's I'll use. I just assembled them, and there's a world of difference between them and the plastic Monoprices.


Definitely, they are a lot sturdier and secure. And instead of putting the screws into the speakers, I actually used Velcro on the bottom of the speakers to help the clamps hold better.


----------



## cwsanfor (Aug 8, 2013)

The PinPoints are heavy-duty, and I feel safe with the up there mounted into wood. The older ceiling mounts turn out to have been screwed into plaster only (?!!!), very good thing I abandoned them.

Ended up with:
Pioneer Andrew Jones speakers (center, surrounds, and front wides)
Cambridge Soundworks Dipole rear center surround
SVS PB12-NSD dual subs
Denon AVR-X4000
Denon POA-800's (for front wides)
Panasonic 65VT60
THX Pro and ISF calibration by ChadB, which was excellent

I'm <very> happy with the system, it's maybe the best money I've ever spent.

Thanks for the advice/opinions/experience.


----------



## pddufrene (Mar 14, 2013)

cwsanfor said:


> The PinPoints are heavy-duty, and I feel safe with the up there mounted into wood. The older ceiling mounts turn out to have been screwed into plaster only (?!!!), very good thing I abandoned them.
> 
> Ended up with:
> Pioneer Andrew Jones speakers (center, surrounds, and front wides)
> ...


Glad to hear you are enjoying your setup. It's sounds very nice now all you have left to do is post some pics!


----------



## cwsanfor (Aug 8, 2013)

pddufrene said:


> Glad to hear you are enjoying your setup. It's sounds very nice now all you have left to do is post some pics!


Okie doke. Let me figure out how to manage this particular forum software, an I'll be glad to show off the the Rig. I know there are many like it, but this one is mine.


----------



## pddufrene (Mar 14, 2013)

cwsanfor said:


> Okie doke. Let me figure out how to manage this particular forum software, an I'll be glad to show off the the Rig. I know there are many like it, but this one is mine.


That's it! It's always good to be proud of what you got and worked hard to get


----------

